# ABTs on a regular grill



## muley05 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have any of you tried to cook ABTs on a regular charcoal or gas grill?

In about a month, I am going to the Texas/Missouri football game in Austin.  I live in KC, so we are looking at a 12 hour drive.  I want to have some ABTs at our tailgate, but I won't have my smoker with me.

I basically have two options. I could smoke the ABTs, put them in a cooler, and then reheat them on the grill.  Or I could just prepare them, and then cook them on the grill.  

What would be the best way to do this?


----------



## vlap (Sep 3, 2008)

Grill em indirect fresh.


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure do, all the time.



Bacon comes out crispy too. I do 40 mins. @ 325Âº. Make up a small packet of wood in some foil for your smoke.
 If you don't have a second rack, just do them indirect.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen them cooked on a gas grill, and they tasted really good, and the bacon was a little more crisp. Just have to kepp turning them, direct heat works quick.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 3, 2008)

I did some at my Dads place last week. All he has is a gas grill with 4 independent burners. I put the left one on low, placed a tin can full of chips directly atop the flame. Put peppers on top shelf away from direct heat. I might not of even had to , but I chose to seal up the back of the grill with a sheet of foil because  there was a 2 inch gap in the back. With one burner on low it heated to 250 toward the end I removed the can and turned it on high to crisp the bacon. Ive smoked many a rack of rib on his grill this same way. There are also 2 small gaps on the side of his grill where a rottisserie kit would fit. I sealed up the one on the side of the can and the smoke was being pulled straight across the grill grates out the other side. Fantastic improv smoker.


----------



## abelman (Sep 3, 2008)

Basically what Flash said. I've been doing ABT's (6 years) before I ever started smoking. So, I always did them on the grill. I still prefer them that way as it's less time consumming and everyting crips up real nice. 

I've only tried them on the smoker once and still stay with the grill for ABT's. 

In any event, I'm sure given the circumstances, nobody would notice and all will be happy with an ABT either way.


----------



## muley05 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm semi-bumping this because I am going to cook some ABTs on a gas grill this weekend.

With the grill we have, you cannot only have part of the burners on.  They are either on or off.  There is a small gate above the main grate that I think would be best to put the ABTs on.  I will set the temp on a low setting so that it doesn't get too hot.

I see that some of you cook them on a sheet of foil.  Does the bacon cause grease to pool up on the sheet?  Should I poke some holes in the sheet of foil to allow the grease to drain through?  Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.......


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 23, 2008)

muley, I put foil under mine to prevent flare-ups...  well, when using direct heat that is...


----------



## flash (Sep 23, 2008)

It does help from the grease dripping down and causing flareups as stated, plus you have the cheese contents oozing out the end of the ABT as it cooks. I usually spray the foil with PAM so I can slide them around easily.


----------



## abelman (Sep 23, 2008)

What Flash said, he knows ABT's


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 23, 2008)

A TIP!
Stretch that bacon.
It doesnt have to be heavy. It takes more to crisp it. If you stretch it out a bit it makes a nice fine webbing to hold your fillings in. I still use a half a slice of bacon per pepper half dont get me wrong but real thin and most of it cooks away leaving a fine film.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 23, 2008)

smokem grillem bakem cookem over camp fire its very hard to fmnup if ya like em as well as i do.


----------

